# Ridgid scout



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

I remember years back ,our ridgid salesman,telling us to detect the sonde on the camera ,the camera itself has to be laying in the horizontal pipe.i d like to detect the vertical pipe,i dont see why it wouldn t work.Am i missing something.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

ROTOR KING said:


> I remember years back ,our ridgid salesman,telling us to detect the sonde on the camera ,the camera itself has to be laying in the horizontal pipe.i d like to detect the vertical pipe,i dont see why it wouldn t work.Am i missing something.


Good question.
In my humble opinion, is it because the sonde emits a magnetic field that tells you 3 points of location - on a 2 dimensional plane - . I don't see why it wouldn't work on a vertical pipe in a multistory building (I've never had to try yet), but good luck trying to get an accurate pinpoint reading on a vertical pipe underground.

Just my 2 cents in trying to help out.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dunno about ridgid. I've only used my tana with the LF2000 reciever but I have used t in the vertical position to locate venting in commercial buildings. Should work as its still throwing a 512hz signal, just try having someone dangle it in front of you and hold the reciever parallel with the ground and try. P.S. the bottom of the reciever still needs to be at the same angle as it would if the pipe were horizontal, so if trying to locate a spot underground where line drops and goes vertical that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you are locating in walls for a vertical stack you can do it with any locater. The issue is if the pipe goes vertical in the ground. You can not get the antenna in the receiver in the correct position to receive the signal from the sonde. But in a wall you can point the receiver at the wall and get the signal from the sonde to pass through the receiver's antenna.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> If you are locating in walls for a vertical stack you can do it with any locater. The issue is if the pipe goes vertical in the ground. You can not get the antenna in the receiver in the correct position to receive the signal from the sonde. But in a wall you can point the receiver at the wall and get the signal from the sonde to pass through the receiver's antenna.


 thanks for vthe info,got to find a clean out in a wall inbetween to apartments,no traps


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

6th Density said:


> Good question.
> In my humble opinion, is it because the sonde emits a magnetic field that tells you 3 points of location - on a 2 dimensional plane - . I don't see why it wouldn't work on a vertical pipe in a multistory building (I've never had to try yet), but good luck trying to get an accurate pinpoint reading on a vertical pipe underground.
> 
> Just my 2 cents in trying to help out.


 Pipes above ground,in a wall,its gonna work,he probably meant vertical in the ground,didn t think about that don t see it often,a long run underground,,,thanks


----------

